# Salt Dogg controller issues- need help



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

Purchased a new Salt Dogg controller. Its the digital controller with the single dial. Part # 3014855. It only works on blast. It will start to work sometimes then ill get the P code.. then sometimes the H code. Checked all wiring. Some times the blast & vibrate buttons will stay lit up after turned off. Power / ground go to the battery. I have a red 12V that goes to the fuse panel. One time it acutally worked - I turned the dial and it registered the numbers and then I got the P code again. Any ideas?


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

anyone??..........


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

I was told by the tech where I bought the box that my spreader motor could be going bad..anyone ever hear of this? Any input would be appreciated..


----------



## rugbyinthesnow (Dec 29, 2009)

do you have a load in the bin? I have a salt dogg 3/4yard on my truck and when the auger is stuck or the motor it would throw that H/P code. i don't have the book on hand so I can't read what they mean. Usually an H is a stalled auger. I got out and hand cranked the auger. sorted out my issue.

Is it just a snow dogg controller or the whole unit is a dogg?


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

no this is with nothing in the bin.. I bought a new controller but a used spreader.. I have read stories about the salt dogg controller being a POS.. but Im willing to try a new motor I guess.


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

wheres the best place to get a new motor?


----------



## rugbyinthesnow (Dec 29, 2009)

angelo's in michigan worked for us here. but i'm only 3 hours away in ontario. But they do keep a HUGE inventory for just about every brand.


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

cool thanks - Hopefully that will fix my issue..


----------



## Piersons LS&L (Jan 12, 2011)

can anyone think of another possible issue other than the motor?


----------

